# Hello Wales... Newbie



## parry (Apr 3, 2012)

hello all,
Just a quick question for you guys is it possible to remove swirl marks from
car by hand.
The car in question is a black 520 BMW.
Kind regards
Lee.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi welcome , would be bloody hard work .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi welcome :wave:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi and welcome


----------



## parry (Apr 3, 2012)

cheers guys


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome. On a BMW with its hard paint, the answer is effectively no. Read the guides section of this site for lots of information.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello and Welcome Mate 

I'd forget trying to do that by hand.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello there!

You can give it more gloss by hand and hide a few swirls, but as the other pros have said.. nothing like approaching what I'd call swirl free is possible by hand (I'm sorry to say!)


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

